# Gmirror geometry



## Raven2000 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello!
When running FreeBSD encountered the following error gmirror.

Error:

```
GEOM: mirror/gm0s1: geometry does not match label (16h,63s != 255h,63s).
```

When you run FreeBSD:

```
GEOM_MIRROR: Device mirror/gm0 launched (2/2).
GEOM: mirror/gm0s1: geometry does not match label (16h,63s != 255h,63s).
Starting file system checks:
/dev/mirror/gm0s1a: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/mirror/gm0s1a: clean, 876847 free (2831 frags, 109252 blocks, 0.3% fragmentation)
/dev/mirror/gm0s1f: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/mirror/gm0s1f: clean, 153230858 free (42 frags, 19153852 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
/dev/mirror/gm0s1d: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/mirror/gm0s1d: clean, 34578134 free (47214 frags, 4316365 blocks, 0.1% fragmentation)
/dev/mirror/gm0s1e: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/mirror/gm0s1e: clean, 45665634 free (498 frags, 5708142 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
Mounting local file systems:
WARNING: TMPFS is considered to be a highly experimental feature in FreeBSD.
```

Gmirror

```
# gmirror list
Geom name: gm0
State: COMPLETE
Components: 2
Balance: round-robin
Slice: 4096
Flags: NONE
GenID: 0
SyncID: 1
ID: 4010630717
Providers:
1. Name: mirror/gm0
   Mediasize: 500107861504 (466G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r5w5e14
Consumers:
1. Name: ad4
   Mediasize: 500107862016 (466G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r1w1e1
   State: ACTIVE
   Priority: 0
   Flags: NONE
   GenID: 0
   SyncID: 1
   ID: 2633981073
2. Name: ad6
   Mediasize: 500107862016 (466G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r1w1e1
   State: ACTIVE
   Priority: 0
   Flags: NONE
   GenID: 0
   SyncID: 1
   ID: 796473160

# gmirror status
      Name    Status  Components
mirror/gm0  COMPLETE  ad4
                      ad6
```
Slices

```
# df -h
Filesystem            Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/mirror/gm0s1a    1.9G    266M    1.5G    15%    /
devfs                 1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/mirror/gm0s1f    292G    824K    269G     0%    /home
/dev/mirror/gm0s1d     68G    1.8G     61G     3%    /usr
/dev/mirror/gm0s1e     87G     70M     80G     0%    /var
tmpfs                 3.7G    4.0K    3.7G     0%    /tmp
devfs                 1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /var/db/dhcpd/dev
```


```
# fsck -y
** /dev/mirror/gm0s1a (NO WRITE)
** Last Mounted on /
** Root file system
** Phase 1 - Check Blocks and Sizes
** Phase 2 - Check Pathnames
** Phase 3 - Check Connectivity
** Phase 4 - Check Reference Counts
** Phase 5 - Check Cyl groups
1822 files, 136176 used, 876839 free (2823 frags, 109252 blocks, 0.3% fragmentation)
** /dev/mirror/gm0s1f (NO WRITE)
** Last Mounted on /home
** Phase 1 - Check Blocks and Sizes
** Phase 2 - Check Pathnames
** Phase 3 - Check Connectivity
** Phase 4 - Check Reference Counts
** Phase 5 - Check Cyl groups
37 files, 412 used, 153230858 free (42 frags, 19153852 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
** /dev/mirror/gm0s1d (NO WRITE)
** Last Mounted on /usr
** Phase 1 - Check Blocks and Sizes
** Phase 2 - Check Pathnames
** Phase 3 - Check Connectivity
** Phase 4 - Check Reference Counts
** Phase 5 - Check Cyl groups
221275 files, 964743 used, 34578013 free (47205 frags, 4316351 blocks, 0.1% fragmentation)
** /dev/mirror/gm0s1e (NO WRITE)
** Last Mounted on /var
** Phase 1 - Check Blocks and Sizes
** Phase 2 - Check Pathnames
** Phase 3 - Check Connectivity
** Phase 4 - Check Reference Counts
** Phase 5 - Check Cyl groups
2947 files, 35999 used, 45663957 free (821 frags, 5707892 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
```


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD thor.local 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: 
Mon Jul 19 02:36:49 UTC 2010     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

I use two HDD WD RE3 SATA 16MB WD5002ABYS and server system Intel S3000AH. Unfortunately I am unable to see the BIOS determined HDD.
MHDD test programs and found no problems.
How to fix a bug?


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Aug 11, 2010)

Raven2000 said:
			
		

> I use two HDD WD RE3 SATA 16MB WD5002ABYS and server system Intel S3000AH. Unfortunately I am unable to see the BIOS determined HDD.
> MHDD test programs and found no problems.
> How to fix a bug?


It is just a warning message. You can safely ignore it - FreeBSD has been doing that for ages (fortunately, you seem to have missed the "chatty GEOM" in 7.x that spewed out even more un-needed diagnostic messages).


----------



## Raven2000 (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok I will ignore. Thank you


----------

